# Why is he doing this!?!



## SpringCreekRanch (Aug 19, 2013)

My boer buck is rearing up at me when I walk in to feed. Is he trying to do something or Is he angry?


----------



## SpringCreekRanch (Aug 19, 2013)

Somebody please help?!?


----------



## LiptrapLivestock (Oct 16, 2013)

Hes most likely in rut. Even the nicest bucks will act aggressive this time if year, especially in the presents if does

Caleb, Liptrap Livestock


----------



## SpringCreekRanch (Aug 19, 2013)

That makes seance he is super nice and makes weird faces and is always with a girl but now he has been doing that.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes, a Buck in rut will forget their manners...take a stick in with you and swat his nose...not hard..just enough to sting a bit..he will get the message..isometimes it works best to put feeders and water dishes near the fence line so you dont have to go in with him..


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Be careful around the bucks now. They only have one thing on their minds 
( :lovey: ) and they can hurt you. Even the super nice ones 
tend to forget their manners and act stupid. They have no idea how strong they are. Just like bulls and stallions, they can be 
very unpredictable. I'm not trying to scare anyone, just be aware of where your buck is when you are in his pen. After rut, 
they will go back to their normal selves, but in the meantime, just be careful!


----------



## SpringCreekRanch (Aug 19, 2013)

Thank you all! I have just gotten my goats about 3 months ago and I'm still new at the consept. Here is a picture of them both


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with Goat Rock. 


I see no pic, Spring Creek Ranch, unless you mean your Avatar?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

First thing to come in mind is, does he have a buddy? Bucks in rut CAN get aggressive, but I've never had one get aggressive towards me, they take it out on each other. I think it's pretty important for them to have someone to spar with. I definitely second being careful, and don't let him get away with it! If one of my boys were to threaten me, I'd tug his ear, swat his nose, or, if nothing else was working, I'd flip him right to his side.


----------

